# KDS Detailing Ferrari 550 Maranello Gold detail / engine / brake / steering work



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Right the next instalments from KDS detailing :thumb:

Following on from the last thread i posted here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199059

On the same theme of the last thread and owned by the same owner :thumb:

This work you are about to view is from 14 months ago.

Firstly as before the engine first.

We decided to wash and clean the engine and bay in readiness for the complete service ahead.

Before, not the worst but still some improvement to be had




























Afters




























Next car driven onto ramp ready for mechanical work, this time its full service / cambelts / steering rack leak and brakes service 

Start of the service and cambelt change










Oh you can see the special vileda Ferrari coloured prop to hold the bonnet open in the last picture :lol:

Cambelt covers being removed



















Some of the parts for the service



















What makes the supercar engines different and the tvr 6 engine from normal engine is the timing controls for the connection between the crank and camshafts.

on a standard engine (on vee and flat engines) both the timing belts if separate run from one pulley directly connected to the end of the crank, and the same if one shared belt for both banks of cylinders, as the speed between the crank to camshafts are half then the engine has normally a much larger camshaft pulley to crankshaft drive to obtain the different amounts of rotation between the two.

Supercar engines get around this by have a aux drive gear internal in the engine that then drives two separate pulleys which in turn drive each bank, as show here, this is where the gearing is altered to obtain half speed










Good example of the crankshaft end showing but not driving the 2 belts directly










The bonus of doing this is the cam wheels can be made much smaller so then making it possible for a more compact cylinder head , so saving on weight space etc. , and another plus is the route the belt takes means less tensioners and guides are needed to keep the belts timed true .










Belt coming off










New and old belt per bank










Tensioner's bearings being replaced














































New belts installed










Idler bearing for aux belts changed










Sparkplug change



















Another problem was the steering rack leaking from one end here










So out it comes to be sent away to reconditioning :thumb:

Rack removed from underneath



















Then the next job was the brakes, the owner had complained of poor braking.

At first glance the brakes looked to be in good condition, it was on strip down that i found the brake pads used were not the best quality and i won't to fit some proper Ferrari equipment parts instead :thumb:

Here is the slight difference to new and old pads










the old pads had a tell tell shine to the surface and i found them to be rock hard , which in turn had led to overheating of brake discs as seen here

The pads were over 3 years old fitted by Ferrari specialist and they had only worn down this much in 3 years of proper driving again telling me they are glazed and gone hard










Scoring and small cracks around cooling holes



















The inside face was no better










The brake disc were bead blast firstly to remove UN wanted rust, then skimmed in a lathe as seen here



















Skimmed and fitted back after calliper clean










The calliper next

Before




























Cleaned after










Last thing before re assemble of brakes is to clean matting face for back of disc to mount too

Before



















After



















All back together










Now for the detail, somewhat smaller than my usual write up's 

Before























































During moved onto the detail ramp at the rear of the workshop




























Afters




































































































Forgot to say we painted the inside hub of the disc too :thumb:














































Short and sweet from myself and makes a change, hope you enjoyed :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous, one of my favourite Ferraris! Awesome job as always


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A lot of work there on a lovely car!

Kelly, I've always wondered this when I see cambelt pictures, how come they don't slide off the sides of the cogs? Is the cover so close to them that it stops them falling off, coz surely then they must rub, and that can't be too good? 

Just read the other linked thread (the TR) - didn't know your place did such serious mechanical work on these big beasts! Great stuff man :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing job once more  Can't wait for the latest Ferrari


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work again kelly lot off work goes in to that not your normal service and wash.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome mate


----------



## Thomas L (Jan 4, 2011)

One of my customers has a 456GT looks very similar to the 550? 

also 2 oil filters 1 for each bank I take it?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic attention to detail and superb depth in the paintwork.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Just remembered that i fitted zenon light upgrade to this car , and i know i took pictures of the stages and before and after brightness of the lights .

Will try and find them on my hard drive and post them :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Such a pretty car and great mile eater you can sit at 170mph all day in this without a problem erm only one the boys in BLUE.. A great GT car and genuine 200mph as well.

When I'm old yes yes yes but not yet

you could 15 years ago though in europe:thumb:

Great job write up and a very interesting read.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice job again Kelly! I've done/ do a lot of cambelts but I'd think long and hard before tackling that I think! Same system as Ducati use on the V twins for the same reasons.

Great writeup too. Good to see something more than the standard de swirl in here.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

And just when you think your post's cant get any better this one pop's up

You've set the bar so high that other's will be needing ladder's to reach it

It's a real pleasure viewing the post's:thumb:


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Great post. Did you have much luck sorting out the drivers side door card as it looked extremely worn and tatty to start off with??


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great write up and love the fact you showed some of the mechanical work.

Just out of interest what sort of paint was used on the inside of the calipers? Thinking of doing this on my car if I get chance.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on the detail and the servicing too!:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Fabulous, one of my favourite Ferraris! Awesome job as always


Thanks :thumb:



wee_green_mini said:


> A lot of work there on a lovely car!
> 
> Kelly, I've always wondered this when I see cambelt pictures, how come they don't slide off the sides of the cogs? Is the cover so close to them that it stops them falling off, coz surely then they must rub, and that can't be too good?
> 
> Just read the other linked thread (the TR) - didn't know your place did such serious mechanical work on these big beasts! Great stuff man :thumb:


Cambelts not sliding off because,

You will find early cars when timing/cambelts first started being used for mass production , had one side of a tensioner or idler pulley with a raised edge and the other on the camwheel so stopping the belt falling off either edge this was inculding the crank pulley , then most of this was deleted as the bottom crank pulley would be near on the same width as the belt and that pulley would have raised edge on either sides so keeping the belt inline with all the other pulley wheels and tensioners , i think this also changed when machining tolerances / design improved .

If you watch a timing belt in operation with no covers on it will run dead in the middle of all the pulleys and never touch the edges .

If tightened to much would climb towards the front of the covers (outer part of cam wheel) and if too loose would climb towards the engine .

This is not such the case now with modern engine as they have auto tensioners , as long as the tension is pre set correctly when fitting new belts and other timing parts the belt will always run true :thumb: and self adjusts as the belt changes with age .

The first all alloy engines can cause a little grief on early non self adjusting tension systems , as the alloy block and cylinder head expanded with heat the belt became tighter (only slightly) this was enough to make the belt "sing" , but if you then released the tension just a tiny amount it was possible to see and hear the belt flap on idle when the engine was cold , the reason for special tension gauges to fitted to a certain part of the belt then take a reading , then adjust and take a reading and so .

Lucky this is not the case now with modern engines :thumb:

Does that cover it 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk

I should have more pics of such in a new thread which i will post


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW - top explanation Kelly - and totally understandable too - thanks for that!!

Always puzzled me, so now I know!

:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Amazing job once more  Can't wait for the latest Ferrari


How do you know i have done the latest ferrari 



-tom- said:


> very nice work again kelly lot off work goes in to that not your normal service and wash.





ianFRST said:


> awesome mate





Thomas L said:


> One of my customers has a 456GT looks very similar to the 550?
> 
> also 2 oil filters 1 for each bank I take it?


Thanks guys ,

The 550 was the follow on of the 456GT and shares alot of mechanical parts , The oil filters , i am not sure as it runs a dry sump system could be 2 stage stage filtration for the dry sump system which is made up 3 oil pumps as seen here










This pic shows where the 2 filters fit to the sump










But saying all of this alot of dry sump engines (for road use) only have 1 oil filter so cant give an exact answer for that

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

saxoboy07 said:


> Fantastic attention to detail and superb depth in the paintwork.





123quackers said:


> Such a pretty car and great mile eater you can sit at 170mph all day in this without a problem erm only one the boys in BLUE.. A great GT car and genuine 200mph as well.
> 
> When I'm old yes yes yes but not yet
> 
> ...


Thanks

the owner is always saying about how well it sits at high speed and is one of those cars that when its up there its a brillant car but at low speed you would never know , across the water off course :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Right found the pics of the head light upgrade :thumb: this was carried out some six months or so after the detail and engine work :thumb:

before



















after










50/50 as such



















fully finished










and here during took some temps after leaving the lights on for a timed amount as a precaution .

standard bulb










and xenon bulb










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Amazing!! You are a detailing god my friend :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

its nice to see some mechanical work along with a clean


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Great work Kelly, the xenon upgrade brings the car bang up to date, hate it when a nice car has the yellowish lights


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll have to keep an eye out for your write up. Your detailing parts i've seen so far kind of skip over the surface but I love that you pick up all the mechanical work too.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Alot of blood & sweat gone into that matey! Well done!
Can I ask how much it was to have the disks skimmed?
Cheers. ;0


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

superdoug said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for your write up. Your detailing parts i've seen so far kind of skip over the surface but I love that you pick up all the mechanical work too.


These latest threads skip over the detail part as such , the reason is .

It becomes the same viewing swirls then swirls gone over and over again , many many posts on here like that so i get bored viewing just that so i guessed others would too , so to post something a little different that some would learn a little from, which is why i done these latest threads with the mechanical too .

Most Pro's write what products do this what products do that , and there is not much i can add to what they write really .

I do write NON skipped over threads thou like these from time to time

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191236

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178076

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182090

This one is in no way skiped over

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

I try my best to change the format from time to time to keep things interesting :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143779

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by superdoug 
I'll have to keep an eye out for your write up. Your detailing parts i've seen so far kind of skip over the surface but I love that you pick up all the mechanical work too.

Would you prefer to see a load of picture's of swirl's and 50/50's,and a three page list on everything used and how it was used and why,yes some swirl shot's and 50/50's are fine as it show's the correction that was acheived,but we all know what swirl's are unless they are square one's,now those i could look at all day lol

I think Kelly should be applauded for letting us in on the "behind the scene's so to speak" work at KDS,that can go hand in hand with the detailing aspect.There is alot of time and patientce that go into posting a detail like this,not only to show his work but give the rest of us an idea how to go about certain stage's that we may not have been sure of,so IMO more thought should go into what has been achieved,rather than some of the minor thing's that werent covered,but as I say that's only my opnion.

This is in know way directed at superdoug,

it's an observation I've made on a few of Kelly's post's now and on other Pro's post's,that have been put together not in the usual way,but in a way which make's the post a bit different from the norm and more interesting.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Nice job again Kelly! I've done/ do a lot of cambelts but I'd think long and hard before tackling that I think! Same system as Ducati use on the V twins for the same reasons.
> 
> Great writeup too. Good to see something more than the standard de swirl in here.





paulmc08 said:


> And just when you think your post's cant get any better this one pop's up
> 
> You've set the bar so high that other's will be needing ladder's to reach it
> 
> It's a real pleasure viewing the post's:thumb:





Czechboy said:


> Great post. Did you have much luck sorting out the drivers side door card as it looked extremely worn and tatty to start off with??


Yes i re-coloured the door card i will dig out the photos and post it :thumb:



Poke13 said:


> Great write up and love the fact you showed some of the mechanical work.
> 
> Just out of interest what sort of paint was used on the inside of the calipers? Thinking of doing this on my car if I get chance.


The calipers were just cleaned only , i have some repainted calipers to post on more threads to come :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> very nice work there mate





scooby73 said:


> Excellent work on the detail and the servicing too!:thumb:





wee_green_mini said:


> WOW - top explanation Kelly - and totally understandable too - thanks for that!!
> 
> Always puzzled me, so now I know!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Czechboy said:


> Great post. Did you have much luck sorting out the drivers side door card as it looked extremely worn and tatty to start off with??


The car came back with a central locking problem yesterday, so gave me chance to take a few after pics to answer your question :thumb:

The before again










and the afters , done well considering it was a while ago now that i re-coloured the complete door card too 





































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work allround kelly...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Really enjoy your work ethic Kelly :thumb: a true vehicle detailer not just you though your team around you too :thumb: Defo have to catch when i'm down your way.


Anthony


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> Alot of blood & sweat gone into that matey! Well done!
> Can I ask how much it was to have the disks skimmed?
> Cheers. ;0


Normally £40 - £50 per disc , depends on size and if single piece or 2 piece disc , if the disc is removed or there will be more labour to strip and refit brake components

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely job


----------

